# Best material for Balaclava?



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Under Armor in my opinion. Waterproof, warm and comfortable. Fits under helmets and goggles as well.

Do a forum search. There are already a few threads about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Under Armor in my opinion. Waterproof, warm and comfortable. Fits under helmets and goggles as well.
> 
> Do a forum search. There are already a few threads about it.


Under armor is great, I prefer frozen spittle however mmmm spittle. 

Other options: Generic Neoprene w/ nose hole- works ok for really cold temps

Air hole brand- Nice hole in the balaclava so you get some ventage

If all you need is comfort a fleece bandana would do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

fleece bandanas are awesome... except they don't stay on if you take a hard fall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I thought Fleece got really heavy after it got wet?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You might want to look at the Seirus brand balaclava's too, they are "neoprene fleece"..i have never had any issues with it getting wet and soaking through.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah I'd go with a neoprene fleece. Mine has served me well through Whistlers latest lot of -25 with windchill upto -35... They are pretty much all fleece with a neoprene section infront of your mouth and nose so that it doesnt freeze with the condensation from your breath.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

KreamPuff said:


> I've started to do some more Night Snowboarding, and I realize I need some face protection.... I'm in Southern California.... What material Balaclava should I end up getting?


Kevlar or Nomex. Maybe a weave of both. Keep you protected during glide-bys and firebombings.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Kevlar or Nomex. Maybe a weave of both. Keep you protected during glide-bys and firebombings.


Both your legs and arms maybe gone, but your head will be warm as can be!


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

I have no experience with the UnderArmour hood, but if (like me) you're unable to find one in your city, pick up a neoprene mask. I grabbed one yesterday, and it saw me through a ridiculous blizzard that came out of nowhere. It was about the only time my face has ever stayed warm on a slope.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i have both the sirius one and UA. prefer underarmor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I guess I'm going with the Under Armour.


----------

